

Cut down version of interview questions for Software Developers. - LethalDuck
http://blog.binarymist.net/2013/05/11/software-engineer-interview-quick-question-set/

======
a3n
> Have you used scrum before? (If the answer is no, move on)

Please ask this in the phone screen, or guess it during resume triage. I don't
want to waste your time.

------
dror82
Thanks ! This is very helpful.

